

Android’s Dirty Secret: Shipping Numbers Are Strong But Returns Are 30-40% - tylerrooney
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/androids-dirty-secret-shipping-numbers-are-strong-but-returns-are-30-40percent/2011/07/26/gIQAC07iaI_story.html

======
glimcat
I've seen this bouncing around for a while now. Numerous times.

I've yet to see it substantiated beyond "sources claim" and I tend to want
data any time someone wants to claim numbers which seem unusually high.

Real issue? Attention-whoring bloggers? Impossible to tell without better
data.

~~~
enjo
Exactly this. Some guy said a thing doesn't count as journalism.

------
badclient
Linkbait article's dirty secret: actually _some_ Android models have 30-40%
return rate. Of course the article makes no attempt to estimate aggregate
return rate rendering itself pretty meaningless.

------
Hyena
I think this is mostly people getting what they paid for. I'm sure lots of
people who bought Androids said "oh, well, it's just like an iPhone and
everyone has those" but what they were actually thinking was "damn this is so
much cheaper".

You get what you pay for. Case in point: spring for a Nexus. No problems.

~~~
colincsl
FWIW I love my Captivate (Samsung Galaxy phone) and I paid less than $50. I
wish they were better about updating the Android version, but I wouldn't say
the Nexus is the only Android worth having.

------
1010011010
UI replacements, vendor bloatware, slow updates and variable quality hardware.
Stick with pure android devices, they are better. The iPhone is clean - no
bloatware,etc. Demand the same from Android.

------
molecule
"By TechCrunch.com, Published: July 26"

